#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  測試

## 火狼

本文經狼王白牙許可用以測試自行編寫的程式
測試項目為:所有bb代碼和部分表情符號

證明




詳情: http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/57206

歡迎各位在上方投票Owo
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*粗體文字*
_此內容用斜體文字_
帶底線的文字
藍色文字
此文字比普通文字大兩個字型大小
此內容用打字機(courier)字型
左對齊的文字居中文字右對齊的文字此內容用縮進文字j.doe@example.com
給我發送 Email
http://wolfbbs.net
狼之樂園
http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php?t=42918
按我！
http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php?p=269302
按我！ 
列表項 1列表項 2
列表項 1列表項 2
列表項 1列表項 2
列表項 1列表項 2
 (沒有連結)
   (連結)







```
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
    alert("Hello world!");
//-->
</script>
```



```

$myvar = 'Hello World!';
for ($i = 0; \$i < 10; \$i++)
{
    echo $myvar . "\n";
} 



```



```
<img src="image.gif" alt="image" />
<a href="testing.html" target="_blank">Testing</a>
```




> Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet





> Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet





> Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet


此內容被高亮顯示
[b]停止解析 BB 代碼[/b]










點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    展開文字    
    


點擊展開

    展開文字    
    


漢 
刪除線文字
**** 目前付費閱讀功能尚未恢復，若欲閱讀請與原作者聯繫。 ****
v  0元付費閱讀

加密訊息
文章的這一部分必須付費才能夠瀏覽，需要 0 樂園幣。

已經有  隻獸付費瀏覽這一篇文章，作者獲得的收入為  樂園幣。



已付費瀏覽會員名單：



這是測試spacer
-----------------------------------------------emoji------------------------------------------------------
 :wuffer_devil: 
 :jcdragon-spin2: 
 :wuf_e_eyeroll: 
 :onion_26: 
 :狐狸哈欠: 
 :lupe_guilty: 
 :em_jackalangry: 
 :奸笑: 
 :penguin_em31: 
 :招手: 
 :暈: 
 :Razz: 
 :困惑: 
 :Question:

----------

